# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  Anatocismo, capitalizzazione interessi, interessi ultralegali, usura

## nadia

Abbiamo finalmente implementato un software utilissimo per le analisi delle problematiche di anatocismo, capitalizzazione interessi, interessi ultralegali, usura
Si tratta di una gestione completa del contenzioso bancario che consente anche di tenere sotto controllo il costo effettivo del denaro nei rapporti di conto corrente (TAEG e TEG).
Le banche devono essere controllate!!! Molto spesso si hanno sorprese inaspettate in merito al costo del conto bancario oppure ci si immagina che i tassi sono diversi da quelli promessi ma non si ha lo strumento per dimostrarlo...
Eccolo, finalmente!  :Smile:  clicca qui per approfondimenti...

----------


## sciage

ho visto il software, utilissimo ma un pò costoso per chi come me deve fare solo una perizia!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ho visto il software, utilissimo ma un pò costoso per chi come me deve fare solo una perizia!

  Beh, coi soldi guadagnati dalla perizia ci paghi il software alla grande! 
Se poi devi fare una perizia per un compenso inferiore, tanto vale non la fai ....  :Cool:

----------


## paolab

inoltre... ti capiteranno altre perizie, no?!?  :Smile:

----------

